# driver para diodo laser



## borja1234567 (Ago 31, 2010)

hola, tengo un diodo laser de una grabadora de dvd y necesito un driver. 
como los diodos laser son muy sensibles todavia no lo he encendido.

mi duda es:

que tipo de driver necesito? 
uno que regule el voltaje? uno con un lm317 me serviria?
o 
uno que de pulsos al diodo? me baldria uno con un lm555?
o 
simplemente lo conecto a 2 pilas AAA?

GRACIAS POR TODO


----------



## keros (Ago 31, 2010)

hola. 

yo he usado el lm y me funciono vien, concretamente use el esquema de abajo, lo que tendras que saber es la intensidad maxima del laser, y calcular la intensidad maxima para    el lm317.  



sino haver que te dicen por aqui que seguro que hay alguien que sepa mas.

saludos.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ago 31, 2010)

keros dijo:


> lo que tendras que saber es la intensidad maxima del laser, y calcular la intensidad maxima para    el lm317.



muchisimas gracias pero eso como se hace?


----------



## keros (Sep 1, 2010)

hola.

para calcular la intensidad maxima que permitira pasar el lm317, se hace de la siguiente manera:  1,2/R

R= a la resistencia total que se encuentra entre el pin 3 y el pin 2

por ejemplo, si la resistencia es de 20 homs, seria 1,2/20 = 0.06A

para ajustarlo sin quemar el laser, conecta primero un led o una resistencia pequeña,
comprueva con el multimetro en serie, que la intensidad que pasa es la que quieres, y luego conecta el diodo laser.

y para saber la intensidad maxima del diodo, tendras que buscar por internet el pdf tu diodo, 
mediante el codigo que aparece en el soporte de la lente, en el pdf te tiene que decir la intensidad maxima, yo lo pondria un poco por debajo del maximo. lo que si buscas     "puntero laser casero" seguro que das con los valores. 

saludos.


----------



## borja1234567 (Sep 1, 2010)

keros dijo:


> para ajustarlo sin quemar el laser, conecta primero un led o una resistencia pequeña,
> comprueva con el multimetro en serie, que la intensidad que pasa es la que quieres, y luego conecta el diodo laser.



ok muchas gracias pero para ajustar el lm317, lo hago con el potenciometro de 100ohm no?


----------



## keros (Sep 1, 2010)

hola.

correcto, en teoria el esquema te tendria que dejar ajustar la intensidad de 11mA a 240mA 

pero recuerda: por ejemplo si tu laser aguanta 100mA y al montarlo, el potenciometro no esta ajustado al valor y lo conectas directamente, pueden pasar dos cosas.

1 que se quede corto y no pasaria nada
2 te pasas y el laser pasara a mejor vida


----------



## borja1234567 (Sep 1, 2010)

keros dijo:


> hola.
> 
> correcto, en teoria el esquema te tendria que dejar ajustar la intensidad de 11mA a 240mA
> 
> ...



muchisisimas gracias por responderme  

lo que are sera poner el potenciometro al minimo he ir subiendo poco a poco, con el tester en serie midiendo los mA. he estado mirando por internet y mi diodo laser soporta 325mA. pero como mucho lo pondre a 200mA para prolongar su vida util.  gracias de nuevo.


----------



## borja1234567 (Sep 2, 2010)

el laser a muerto ... 

guardemos un minuto de silencio en su honor 

puse el potenciometro a 0 el laser se encendia muy poco.

fui subiendo el laser funcionaba!!!

a los 15 sec murio.


aora se comporta como un led y se calienta mucho...

hay alguna manera de repararlo?


----------



## keros (Sep 3, 2010)

hola.

no, lamentablemente no hay vueltra atras. los lasers no es que sean delicados, son ultrasuper delicadisimos. 

pero que es lo que te paso. ? 

piensa que con el potenciometro a valor 0 es cuando mas intensidad deja pasar.

las carecteristicas del laser eran correctas ?
pusistes el multimetro para verificar la intensidad mientras ajustabas?


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2010)

Acá ya se ha hablado del tema: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/me-rompe-puntero-laser-14153/#post85667

y acá hay un circuito sencillo: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/109013/


----------



## borja1234567 (Sep 3, 2010)

creo que  ha sido por el tiempo de uso porque otra cosa no se que pudo ser.

lo alimente con 200mA y 2.58v y funcionaba perfectopero a los 15 sec perdio toda la potencia...

y buscare otro


----------



## david_rc_91 (Nov 17, 2010)

Es obvio que ese laser no soporta 500mw que es lo que le metiste, esa tension es grande, esos laser no superan los 2v y 100 mA, sin ningun datasheet no creo que puedas saber que tension maxima soporta, ni que corriente, lo unico que sabes es la resistencia interna, la idea es ir dando le de a poco con 2 v, y arrancar con 100 mA y no pasarse de los 150mA.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ahora si, pregunto, me va a llegar un laser de 200mW, 808nm (infrarojo, creo que no lo voy a 
poder ver), tengo el datasheet del vendedor:

que indica: 

*I*arranque = 100mA
*I*operacion = 290mA
*V*oprecacion = 1.6/2.2V
*R*esistencia Serie = 1.5 ohm

yo *deberia utilizar la [V] y la *_, de tal manera que no *sobre pase los 200mw*??

ejemplo= 

100mA, 2V      = 200mW
111mA, 1.8V   = 200mW
125mA, 1.6V   = 200mW

espero sus respuestas, ya que no se si hacer un circuito de corriente constante (con lm317) o
de tension constante.

PD dejo el datasheet_


----------

